# 3000 mAh AA battery for Flash ?



## surapon (Sep 19, 2013)

Dear Sir, / Madam
I Use Eneloop AA Batteries for many years and Love them, But Eneloop =1.2V Min. 1,900 mAh.
Yes, I use to use Energizer 2,500 mAh too, But I not happy about short Life per Flash.
Now, My Photographer friends from the Local Camera club in my home town want me to try the Made in China AA Battery = 3,000 mAh 8 pieces = $ 12 US Dollars

http://compare.ebay.com/like/360384724214?_lwgsi=y&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

I so afraid that this High Power Cheapo might Kill my Canon Flashes.
What do you think, Sir ?
Should I try ?
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2013)

Dear Surapon, 

I know that you can find Eneloop XX 2500 Mah Batteries. I never used them, so I'm sorry, but I can't give you a feed back on them.

http://store.batteryspecialists.com/hr3uwxa4a.html


----------



## surapon (Sep 19, 2013)

Click said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> I know that you can find Eneloop XX 2500 Mah Batteries. I never used them, so I'm sorry, but I can't give you a feed back on them.
> 
> http://store.batteryspecialists.com/hr3uwxa4a.html



Thank you, Sir, Mr. Click.
I will wait for some of our friends , who know these 3,000 mAh, the Cheapo.
Thanks again Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 19, 2013)

Click said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> I know that you can find Eneloop XX 2500 Mah Batteries. I never used them, so I'm sorry, but I can't give you a feed back on them.
> 
> http://store.batteryspecialists.com/hr3uwxa4a.html



I've got the Eneloop XX 2500 mAh, and they work great. Can't specifically say about how long they last, but it's a long time. I don't use my speedlites as much for a while, but they certainly have quite a bit of power in them, and if if I need to I don't worry about pulling them out after having left them sitting there for a couple of months. I know they'll still have quite a bit of power left in them.


----------



## surapon (Sep 20, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Surapon,
> ...



Dear vSir, Mr. Drizzt321.
Thanks for your information, Yes, I will order more of Eneloop XX 2500 mAh, and will forget about Cheapo 3,000 mAh.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd doubt if the cheap battery would ruin your flash, but I'd also doubt that it even comes close to meeting the claimed specifications. Unfortunately, some manufacturers make claims they know are false because they know that few if any will realize it. 

If the battery actually had that capacity, it would likely self discharge very quickly. Design of a battery is a trade off between capacity and battery life. Increase one, and decrease the other. Sometimes its a drastic decrease.


----------



## surapon (Sep 20, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd doubt if the cheap battery would ruin your flash, but I'd also doubt that it even comes close to meeting the claimed specifications. Unfortunately, some manufacturers make claims they know are false because they know that few if any will realize it.
> 
> If the battery actually had that capacity, it would likely self discharge very quickly. Design of a battery is a trade off between capacity and battery life. Increase one, and decrease the other. Sometimes its a drastic decrease.



Thanks you , Sir. Mr. Mt Spokane
I am glad that I have you and so many Friends in CR as the teachers, and learn from all of you all the times.
Have a great night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 20, 2013)

As far as I know, the AA batteries of higher amperage on the planet are the German "Ansmann" reaching the threshold of 2850 milliamps. Chinese batteries are said to be 4800 milliamps, but obviously a lie. I would only use batteries of known brands, store-bought respected.


----------



## eli452 (Sep 20, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Surapon,
> ...



+1 on the eneloop XX (in the east they are called "Pro") they are great.
One thing to consider is the life span they are rated as "Can be recharged up to 500 times" where the "white"
eneloops are 1000 recharge cycles.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 20, 2013)

surapon said:


> Now, My Photographer friends from the Local Camera club in my home town want me to try the Made in China AA Battery = 3,000 mAh 8 pieces = $ 12 US Dollars



LOL, why not try the new 3500 mAh imports from Afghanistan :-> ?

* they are unlikely to really contain that much charge, will you measure it?
* they are likely to loose max charge quickly after some cycles
* they will loose charge each day, so you have to actively keep them charged taking turns

There is a reason so many people use LD-NiMH like eneloop - and if you need more power, get an external power pack for your flash(es).


----------



## pwp (Sep 20, 2013)

Plenty of photographers put their trust in the 2700 mAh Maha Powerex batteries http://www.mahaenergy.com/batteries/ which are optimized for power intensive devices such as on camera flash.
http://www.protog.com.au/buy/maha-powerex-2700mah-nimh-aa-rechargeable-batteries-4pk/2700H

I've got 20 of their AA cells and ticked the box for the 8 cell smart charger.
http://www.protog.com.au/buy/maha-powerex-mh-c801d-8-cell-aa-aaa-battery-charger/801

I'm constantly amazed at the capacity of these batteries. Find what you want at Protog which seems to have excellent information, then check eBay for local pricing.

-pw


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2013)

I use Eneloop AA batteries (White) , is there a big diffence with the Eneloop XX 2500 mAh in a flash?


----------



## cocopop05 (Sep 20, 2013)

Before I knew any better, I purchased Inca 2700mAh NiMH AA batteries, they did not last particularly long in my 600ex-rt. I then found out about Sanyo Eneloop XX rated at 2500mAH, the Sanyo's lasted about three times as long. 

Then I bought a MAHA Powerex C9000 and found the Inca's were only able to hold 900-1100 mAh.

I cannot answer about standard eneloop vs XX. All I know is the XX's last ages.

Don't go cheap and you will have a pleasant user experience.


----------



## tron (Sep 20, 2013)

I too use Eneloops (the 2000mAh version) for flash. It's nice to know that you can keep them and they will still be charged when you use them again.


----------



## surapon (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you, Sir, Dear all of my friends and my teachers.
Yes, Most of the time in our life = Cheap, might not good as they promise.
And Trust the brand name that we Know = Better than the New Goods from Afghanistan = Now, But Next 20 years in the future, The Afghanistan Goods/ Products may be Great as Japanese car in 1971= Datsan and Toyopet= yes, It will take 30-40 years to make the products great, after Copy, Copy and Copy from USA, and Improve the product until great as the Lexus, Acura and Infinity.
Thanks again.
Have a great Friday.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 20, 2013)

If we look at what is written in flash (6 volts) it seems that alkaline batteries are better than NI-MH, because alkaline nominal voltage is 1.5 volts each, while Ni-MH batteries have nominal voltage of only 1.2 volts each one. ??? The problem is that this nominal voltage does not match the use of high current in a short time. In fact, alkaline batteries, measuring 1.7 volts when new, but at the time much energy is drained drops to approximately 1.1 volts. ??? Batteries NI-MH actually has 1.45 volts when they finish loading in a high quality charger, but when too much energy is drained, drops to 1.2 volts. 8) This explains why the recycle time is faster with NI-MH batteries of good quality. The actual voltage at the time of high consumption is higher in Ni-MH batteries, even if the nominal voltage is lower.


----------



## surapon (Sep 20, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> If we look at what is written in flash (6 volts) it seems that alkaline batteries are better than NI-MH, because alkaline nominal voltage is 1.5 volts each, while Ni-MH batteries have nominal voltage of only 1.2 volts each one. ??? The problem is that this nominal voltage does not match the use of high current in a short time. In fact, alkaline batteries, measuring 1.7 volts when new, but at the time much energy is drained drops to approximately 1.1 volts. ??? Batteries NI-MH actually has 1.45 volts when they finish loading in a high quality charger, but when too much energy is drained, drops to 1.2 volts. 8) This explains why the recycle time is faster with NI-MH batteries of good quality. The actual voltage at the time of high consumption is higher in Ni-MH batteries, even if the nominal voltage is lower.



Wow, Wow, Wow------Thanksssssssss, Dear Teacher---I learn some thing New and great, to day.
Surapon


----------



## kjay27 (Sep 20, 2013)

When I recently purchased my Speedlite EX 430 II, it came in a kit with a diffuser, off-camera bracket and among other tidbits, a set of 3000MAh NI-MH batteries. Since the whole kit only cost a few bucks more than the Speedlite, the batteries were obviously cheapos from China (the name on them was "Digital"). I have a Lacrosse Technology charger that has a readout for each battery and keeps track of all aspects of the batteries while charging. I put the batteries through some gentle discharge-charge cycles and could only bring them up to less than 500 MAh --nowhere close to the 3000. Obviously they didn't last long in the flash unit. Stay with the high capacity Eneloops


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2013)

kjay27 said:


> When I recently purchased my Speedlite EX 430 II, it came in a kit with a diffuser, off-camera bracket and among other tidbits, a set of 3000MAh NI-MH batteries. Since the whole kit only cost a few bucks more than the Speedlite, the batteries were obviously cheapos from China (the name on them was "Digital"). I have a Lacrosse Technology charger that has a readout for each battery and keeps track of all aspects of the batteries while charging. I put the batteries through some gentle discharge-charge cycles and could only bring them up to less than 500 MAh --nowhere close to the 3000. Obviously they didn't last long in the flash unit. Stay with the high capacity Eneloops


 
That's a typical story, I bet you did not demand a refund. That's what the scammers count on.


----------



## kjay27 (Sep 20, 2013)

That's a typical story, I bet you did not demand a refund. That's what the scammers count on.
[/quote]

No, I didn't. The whole kit was only about $10 over the price of the Speedlite so I knew what I was getting, and I was indeed able to use most of the odds and ends. I did leave feedback on Amazon, though.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 20, 2013)

I wonder why until now there is no flash with battery "lithium ion" as well as existing cameras ... : Must be because of the real risk of the battery exploding with drainage of large amperage in short time. However, the batteries "lithium polymer" drain amperage allow up to 30 times greater than the nominal amperage in a short time. So far, they are only used in model aircraft engines. Batteries are expensive, but has the best power to weight ratio currently.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 20, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I wonder why until now there is no flash with battery "lithium ion" as well as existing cameras ... : Must be because of the real risk of the battery exploding with drainage of large amperage in short time. However, the batteries "lithium polymer" drain amperage allow up to 30 times greater than the nominal amperage in a short time. So far, they are only used in model aircraft engines. Batteries are expensive, but has the best power to weight ratio currently.



They do, but rapid discharging (or charging) generates a lot of heat, and lithium batteries are prone to have bad things happen when they overheat.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I wonder why until now there is no flash with battery "lithium ion" as well as existing cameras ... : Must be because of the real risk of the battery exploding with drainage of large amperage in short time. However, the batteries "lithium polymer" drain amperage allow up to 30 times greater than the nominal amperage in a short time. So far, they are only used in model aircraft engines. Batteries are expensive, but has the best power to weight ratio currently.



The chemistry of Li-ion/Li-Po batteries isn't optimal for high-drain short-duration current draw like filling a capacitor, but rather for moderate-drain, more sustained current draw.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why until now there is no flash with battery "lithium ion" as well as existing cameras ... : Must be because of the real risk of the battery exploding with drainage of large amperage in short time. However, the batteries "lithium polymer" drain amperage allow up to 30 times greater than the nominal amperage in a short time. So far, they are only used in model aircraft engines. Batteries are expensive, but has the best power to weight ratio currently.
> ...


I saw friends using electric helicopters, extract exorbitant amperage of battery Li-Po specifying 30C with no problem. This means that can drain a current of 30 ampere of battery with nominal 1 ampere, for a short period, and it continues to work perfectly. Obviously, it is necessary to dissipate the heat generated, which can be problematic in a flash. But the battery itself, is capable of releasing extremely high amperage for a few seconds.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 20, 2013)

pwp said:


> Plenty of photographers put their trust in the 2700 mAh Maha Powerex batteries http://www.mahaenergy.com/batteries/ which are optimized for power intensive devices such as on camera flash.
> http://www.protog.com.au/buy/maha-powerex-2700mah-nimh-aa-rechargeable-batteries-4pk/2700H
> 
> I've got 20 of their AA cells and ticked the box for the 8 cell smart charger.
> ...



How long have you been using them? I also started my rechargable AA collection with a dozen PowerEx 2700 batteries around 3-4 years ago. I only have two left now. They are very good if used after a fresh charge, but I found them to drain rather quickly (while idle) and have limited recharge cycles. Shortly after I bought the PowerEx batts, I picked up an eight pack of eneloops and I still have all of them (plus around 40-50 more). I still use the MaHa charger though. I've tried a few other brands, but none are even _close_ to the quality of Eneloops. I haven't found the need to try the XX type since they are around 25% more expensive and have only 1/3 as many cycles.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Sep 20, 2013)

Ad Cheopos or "normal" NiMh: I always prefer LSDs, because I know, they are charged. A bit less, but not nothing.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 20, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Ad Cheopos or "normal" NiMh: I always prefer LSDs, because I know, they are charged. A bit less, but not nothing.



+1
LSD is the way to go for rechargeable batteries, and Eneloop is the number one choice.


----------



## surapon (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks to all my dear teachers and my friends.
Thanks for New Technical infor. and New Ideas that I never know before.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 22, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> I always prefer LSDs, because I know, they are charged. A bit less, but not nothing.



+1000 just from today: I grabbed my external NiMH external power pack, and guess what - it was completely discharged after some time of no usage, I didn't expect it to go that low that fast. There was no time to recharge it, so I had to shoot with my Eneloop AA which don't loose their charge :-o


----------



## surapon (Sep 22, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> alexanderferdinand said:
> 
> 
> > I always prefer LSDs, because I know, they are charged. A bit less, but not nothing.
> ...



Dear Marsu42
You Mean =
http://www.amazon.com/Powerex-Maha-MH-C801D-Eight-Charger/dp/B000E5S648

Right?---If Yes, I will order 2 of them---Thanks
Thanks
Surapon


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2013)

Dear Surapon

The Powerex Maha MH-C801D Eight Cell is the one that I use. It's a great charger with built-in battery deep-conditioning system, and selectable soft and rapid charging.



This is a great thread, there is a lot of useful information here. Thanks to all.


----------



## surapon (Sep 22, 2013)

Click said:


> Dear Surapon
> 
> The Powerex Maha MH-C801D Eight Cell is the one that I use. It's a great charger with built-in battery deep-conditioning system, and selectable soft and rapid charging.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. Click
I will order 2 of them to day---How do you think about Powerex AA rechargtable Battery, compare to our Sanyo Eneloop ?
Thanks again
Surapon


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2013)

Dear Surapon

Sorry I can't help you on that one. I have never tried Powerex battery, I use only Sanyo Eneloop (white).


----------



## surapon (Sep 22, 2013)

Click said:


> Dear Surapon
> 
> Sorry I can't help you on that one. I have never tried Powerex battery, I use only Sanyo Eneloop (white).



Thanks you, Sir.
I ask, Because of Higher cost, Powerex = 2700 mAh, 8 = $ 29.95 ( Amazon)

And Eneloop white, = 2000 mAh, 8 = 20.19 ( Amazon)

Nice to talk to you, Sir, Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## RGF (Sep 26, 2013)

I used powered 2700 mAh but they don't hold charges that long. So I switched to imedion which work well for me. Also in a pinch I use lithium AA


----------



## surapon (Sep 27, 2013)

RGF said:


> I used powered 2700 mAh but they don't hold charges that long. So I switched to imedion which work well for me. Also in a pinch I use lithium AA



Thank you, Sir, Dear RGF.
Yes, Me too, When emergency with out power out let, I have Litium AA in my Backpack for spare too.
Thank you, sir.
Surapon


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2013)

Click said:


> The Powerex Maha MH-C801D Eight Cell is the one that I use. It's a great charger with built-in battery deep-conditioning system, and selectable soft and rapid charging.


Until it decides to fry your batteries ... melt its own plastic by not stopping charging. It has happened to me! 
In addition, it seems I am not the only one (judging from Amazon.com feedback on this product)...
(The first that stopped working on my charger was the soft charge button...)


----------



## surapon (Sep 27, 2013)

tron said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > The Powerex Maha MH-C801D Eight Cell is the one that I use. It's a great charger with built-in battery deep-conditioning system, and selectable soft and rapid charging.
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Tron.
Thanks for your infor.
Now, Poor Surapon---Now What will I do, 2 sides of Powerex Maha MH-C801D= Good or ----Bad ???
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## tron (Sep 29, 2013)

surapon said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...


I have not given up on Maha because of that (I do not know though if it this was wise). I got the Maha/PowerEx 9000 model that is a more sophisticated charger. Unfortunately it charges only 4 batteries at a time. I have it for almost 2 years and it has been fine. No complaints apart from the fact that it refuses to charge some older (but in good condition) batteries.


----------



## surapon (Sep 30, 2013)

tron said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Tron.
I already order one, and should have in my hand next 2-3 days.
Yes, Sir, I will report back to you, If it kill my Rechargeable Batteries.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 30, 2013)

surapon said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


Dear friend Surapon. I recommend avoiding fast charge, and if possible avoid using all battery slots simultaneously. When testing, touch the surface of the batteries to see if the temperature is bearable for a few seconds. If the temperature is higher than the support skin then the batteries could be roasted.


----------



## surapon (Sep 30, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



Thousand Thankssss, Sir, Dear ajfotofilmagem 
I will set at the Slow charge setting.
Thanks again.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## tron (Sep 30, 2013)

The 801D charger lasted a few years. So no hard feelings. However, the first that stopped working was the slow charge!!!
So I had no other option that to use fast charge.

My only complaint was that the way it broke down was very dangerous. 

I believe that your charger will serve you some years. Just keep an eye on it...


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2013)

Good advice, I will keep an eye on mine too.

Thanks Tron.


----------



## kjay27 (Sep 30, 2013)

tron said:


> The 801D charger lasted a few years. So no hard feelings. However, the first that stopped working was the slow charge!!!
> So I had no other option that to use fast charge.
> 
> My only complaint was that the way it broke down was very dangerous.
> ...




If you want to try another option, the Lacrosse Technology BC-1000 battery charger is also top of the line. Not inexpensive, but so far very reliable. Has an LCD for each battery so you can see what's happening to them. Goes through cycles of slowly discharging them and recharging them to get the best charge, or also by faster charging them at your discretion. Just does four at a time, AA or AAA, but not intended for Lithium.


----------



## surapon (Oct 1, 2013)

Thousand thanks to all of our friends, for the great information of most important equipment of the Flash Photography---If our Batteries fail during the most important ceremony, like Wedding ceremony, We will be damed for this job----Ha, Ha, Ha , With Dark Photos + Noisy Pictures.
Nice to talk to all of our friends.
Surapon


----------



## tron (Oct 1, 2013)

kjay27 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > The 801D charger lasted a few years. So no hard feelings. However, the first that stopped working was the slow charge!!!
> ...


I got the Maha/PowerEx 9000 model. So far so good. They only (slight) problem is that it refuses to charge some older NiMh batteries. But it is a nice combo with Eneloop batteries.


----------



## ECRoyce (Oct 8, 2013)

surapon,

something you mentioned in your initial inquiry looks like it went unmentioned so far (unless I missed someone's comment). mAh is the capacity. it is literally milli-Amp hours, mA x h = mAh. theretically, 2000mAh would run a 0.1amp draw for 20 continuous hours, or a 20milli-amp draw for 100 hours. It has nothing to do with the amount of power hitting your device, or the 'size of the pipe' (which would be voltage). 

So your concern that your flash would be damaged by the higher mAh is not a valid one. Think of it as a larger gas tank. I WOULD however, be concerned with construction (which battery could split/leak components inside your flash damaging it chemically) and the reliability of the cheapo brand, and like others have said, self-discharge rate (loss of power while not in use). 

Eneloops like everyone says, are good due to their low self-discharge properties. Another Low Self Discharge battery I have tried with decent success so far is Tenergy brand Centura model. They are a little cheaper to compete with Sanyo's Eneloop line and to me seem to be 'as good' comparing to the ones that I have, but of course Sanyo has the longer track record with their design.


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you, Sir, Dear Tron.
" I got the Maha/PowerEx 9000 model. So far so good. They only (slight) problem is that it refuses to charge some older NiMh batteries. But it is a nice combo with Eneloop batteries. "

I just get one , after our friends recommend.
Yes, Thanks, I will report back to you.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

ECRoyce said:


> surapon,
> 
> something you mentioned in your initial inquiry looks like it went unmentioned so far (unless I missed someone's comment). mAh is the capacity. it is literally milli-Amp hours, mA x h = mAh. theretically, 2000mAh would run a 0.1amp draw for 20 continuous hours, or a 20milli-amp draw for 100 hours. It has nothing to do with the amount of power hitting your device, or the 'size of the pipe' (which would be voltage).
> 
> ...



Thousand Thanks , Sir, Dear Mr. ECRoyce.
Wow, I learn some thing new to day.
Have a great week day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 8, 2013)

ECRoyce said:


> surapon,
> 
> something you mentioned in your initial inquiry looks like it went unmentioned so far (unless I missed someone's comment). mAh is the capacity. it is literally milli-Amp hours, mA x h = mAh. theretically, 2000mAh would run a 0.1amp draw for 20 continuous hours, or a 20milli-amp draw for 100 hours. It has nothing to do with the amount of power hitting your device, or the 'size of the pipe' (which would be voltage).
> 
> ...


Sorry, but your logic is flawed. Yes, the capacity measured in milliampere per hour is related to the time at which the battery can supply the rated voltage of 1.2 volts. But... The actual voltage at the time of a peak current drain naturally falls. ??? I remember that alkaline batteries have actually 1.7 volts when new, but drops to 1.1 volts, at the moment of recycling flash. : On the other hand, the Ni-MH batteries has 1.45 volts, but when the flash recycling, drops to 1.2 volts.  Thus, at the time of peak current drain, NI-MH batteries provide higher voltage than Alkaline batteries. 8) Now, imagine a hypothetical NI-MH battery that has truly 8000 milliamps per hour. : With such capacity, the voltage drop would be smaller. Perhaps would drop to 1.4 volts, providing flash recycling time faster than ever (4 x 1.4 volts = 5.6 volts).  It turns out that the flash supports 6 volts when in standby, but provides for a natural fall at the moment of recycling. If does not happen this fall, it would cause overheating of the flash circuit which was not designed for such high voltage.  Another practical example: If the flash work with nominal voltage of 6 volts, we can use lead acid batteries 6 volt and 1800 milliamps (external) without causing damage to the flash. But if we are to make thousands of shots without changing the battery, then use a lead acid battery 6 volts and 8000 milliamps... ??? And the flash recycle time will have a super-duper fast because the voltage drop will be null. : The result is that the flash circuit will be toasted because of the excess voltage not dropped at the time of recycling. :-[ Bottom line: If a device is designed to use 2000 milliamp battery safely, you should not use battery with much higher amperage than that. :-\ Of course, to obtain a secure long term use without replacing batteries is the accessory "_Canon CP-E4_" that transforms the correct voltage, using 8 batteries simultaneously.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 9, 2013)

One thing that seems inexplicable, is as up to now, manufacturers have not been able to build a flash that gives a warning when remaining 10 shots at full power, or 50 shots at low power.  Does not enter my mind that such a thing is so hard to accomplish. :-[ Why do we have to keep looking at the led "PILOT" to really know if the flash is ready to fire?


----------



## surapon (Oct 10, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> ECRoyce said:
> 
> 
> > surapon,
> ...



Thousand Thanks, Dear Teacher, Mr.ajfotofilmagem.
Thanks for great Infor.
Have a great Day, Sir.
Surapon


----------

